# New smoker from Tn



## fastalkintn (Oct 13, 2007)

Id like to say hello to everyone and introduce myself. I have been smoking on a gas grill for about a year and couldn't stand it anymore so bought me a bbq grillware vertical propane smoker the other day. I have a new love now, my wife is afraid its going to take her place. I have gotten alot of good info from this forum as a lurker and look forward to being a true member.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Your marital relations will only improve, assuming she loves smoked meat, and that unique, earthy new cologne you'll usually be sporting   grin...


----------



## fastalkintn (Oct 13, 2007)

She loves it when i cook outside, less for her to do inside. didnt think about the new cologne. Do you think we could bottle that and sell it? Might be a great side job.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Yer WAAAAY behind. problem is..they called it "liquid smoke"


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you here


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

*  Yes sir, and I don't mind admitting that I use it when I can't fire up the BBQ. Its good in soups and such. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  fastalkintn, welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You will like your BBQ grillware, mine works great after I installed the needle valve to control the temp.  Terry*


----------



## stonez own q (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the best D*** meat smokin forum on the web.  Folks here will treat you right and are genuinely interested in what you're doing.  You can get a good answer to just about any question you can ask. As far as wives go..........Mine instructed me to stop on the way home from work this morning and pick up some bone in chicken breasts to marinate in raspberry vinegarette and smoke tonight over apple and cherry wood. So I figured as long as I had to stop for some yard bird  a few loins and and some country style ribs might just find thier way into the cart.  Gotta have something to do while waiting on the chicken...HEHEHEHE!

Tell the wife not to worry about getting replaced....Keep her involved and let her learn along with you.  She will appreciate the effort it takes to make great Q and it makes it easier to get new toys......Mine keeps me supplied with chips, charcoal and spices....

All the best 

Charles


----------



## moltenone (Oct 13, 2007)

welcome to SMF.


mark


----------



## urban griller (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome from Downunder!

I like Liquid Smoke in the Mayo for coleslaw and potato salad!


----------



## saxman (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to smf. Wish I'd known about this spot years ago! My kinda people!!!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are always welcomed here and we love Q-View


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi fastalkintn!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...


It's called "Eau de Hickoree"...a.k.a. Wright's Liquid Smoke!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome fastalkintn, glad you got out of lurk mode and joined us!


----------



## meowey (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  We love it when lurkers become members!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome to smf- glad to have ya aboard.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! This is THE place for learning all about the art of smoking meat. Glad you found us!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF....looking forward to your Qviews.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## ron50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad to have you with us, you are going to like it here.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome from another newbie.  My wife said the same thing when I got my smoker, now she asks almost every weekend for ribs!!


----------

